
UK government to create their own internet - jimnotgym
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/theresa-may-internet-conservatives-government-a7744176.html
======
CarolineW
I'm struggling to find a difference between these proposals and those of
governments like. Genuine freedom is dead - governments can't tolerate true
freedom.

~~~
jimnotgym
I suppose the difference is this government won't actually want to pay for the
great firewall!

------
ColinWright
There are previous major discussions:

Here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14382184)

And here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14374533)

------
tankenmate
Mrs May, tear down this (fire)wall.

